# Junk This Filter? Or Good To Go?



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

This filter took a trip to the floor in its box (waist-height on a 5'9" guy :facepalm: ). 

I've looked up "dropped" or "dented" filter on places like Bob Is The Oil Guy — but the guys asking about their filters had far more obvious damage (karate-chopped looking).

I've read up on how the bursting pressure of oil-pressure (like the spike in pressure at startup) stresses the filter cans (and any deformations are compromised points to those forces).










One of the grip knuckles on the rim looks like where the floor "caught it". No other obvious damage (like anything rattling while shaking the bajeezus out of it).

Bad enough? One of those "if you have to ask —"? 

Those MANN W719/30s don't always turn up in my area (but I'm stocked up, just wouldn't want to ditch one unless necessary).

Thank you for your time and insight.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

should be fine. That looks like a very small dent, and it is only paper inside, it should be able to conform to that.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, I began to figure that myself — what with the growing view-count, but no replies.

The BITOG-guys were pretty polarized about filters w/ visible damage. The cans they were debating had decent-sized dents in them though, fairly creased (weakening the metal at that spot when pressure spikes). In comparison, the more I looked at my photo (each time I checked back for replies), the smaller and smaller _my_ dent became in comparison to ones like this:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I would only worry about a dent in a Fram filter. On top of every thing else that's wrong with them, the cans are real thin.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you Elwood and PS2375 for both of your insights. I was just thinking about the (evidently coyly-named) MANN filter's durability. At first, I thought it escaped the trip entirely unscathed (being in the box still may have marginally helped too).


----------

